# Every day



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I'm sorry if I get on your nerves at times, but as Hans is not at home I have to tell someone.

This morning I stopped to talk to a neighbour who was planting pansies in her little bit of garden next to the road.
Motley walked onto the dirt near where she was planting, I just spoke to him as normal "come off please Motley" 
My neighbour stood opened mouthed because he did as he was told "he took notice of what you said" it´s just a normal thing for me, but she was obviously amazed.

Then in the house I just said "we haven't cleaned your teeth yet" I went to put water in his mug and came back to find him already waiting on the bed. He is such a lovely little dog, listens and understands :love7: no wonder I love him so much.

Every day he does something to make me smile and tell him he's a lovely boy.


----------



## EJB (Aug 25, 2007)

Jan, They always were more sensible than most humans....but in so many cases the humans get in the way and spoil everything:surprise::wink2:


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

That is a lovely story, Jan. Every time we demonstrate that kindness works we gain another convert.

Here on site most of the dogs are walked on lead or only let off for a short while in fenced areas. This leads to them being frustrated and displaying bad behaviour. The owner is then embarrassed and blames the dog. Dogs pick up all this negativity and display more bad behaviour .

I am shattered trying to train the one year old Working Cocker that is Georgia but I know that it Is already paying dividends and she may one day be nearly as good as Motley


----------



## fdhadi (May 9, 2005)

We have a 9yr old chocolate lab, hopeless but adorable. Wish we could clean her teeth, she has the stinkiest breath ever, tried all sorts 😭😭😭


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Frank, have a word with a vet nurse at your practice. They have all sorts of solutions. One toothpaste is just given to the dog to eat. The advice is usually free 
There are other causes of bad breath too. They include diet and exercise and various diseases .


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Motley and all our Shelties had head breath even though their teeth were either cleaned by me or not. 
Frank you obviously haven't tried hard enough, or maybe too hard.
I used to clean Shades teeth as well, you must make a game of it to start with, doesn't need to be a brush, dog toothpaste though, on a bit of cloth, one tooth today two tomorrow etc., don't force just make a game talking to her all stupid, it takes time, but in the end you get there.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

I just thought I would add, you've seen the video of the little cat Itsme, she is not a house cat and I doubt very much if her owner has ever attempted to pick her up, us being us we wanted to hold her because she is such a darling little thing.
First week or so stroking her along the length of her body, then putting our hands around her and under her tummy, then a few days of lifting her 2" off the ground for a few seconds and each day a little higher and a little longer until now we can pick her up and hold her loosely in our arms, she doesn't struggle and now she no longer has her feet stretched out and claws. We still don't hold her for too long, but it will come.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

fdhadi said:


> We have a 9yr old chocolate lab, hopeless but adorable. Wish we could clean her teeth, she has the stinkiest breath ever, tried all sorts 😭😭😭


I'm glad I found this again Frank :smile2:

We have a new vet for Motley and I asked if they had *Flagyl for dogs* in this country, no they didn't, but found another drug to treat his bad breath,* Suanatem Forte*, 20 tablets costing approx €35.00. The instructions from the vet, 1 - 2 x a day for 2 days 1 - 1 x day for 6 days this should stop his bad breath. If it returns then use the other 10 tablets the same way. 
On the second day he had the sweetest breath and its stayed like that so far 9 days after the treatment stopped. Maybe your vet can prescribe the same or similar? 
Its really lovely when Motley looks me in the face panting and no smelly breath. :laugh:
https://imedikament.de/suanatem-forte


----------



## Drew (May 30, 2005)

Any further stories re Itsme Jan?


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

Drew said:


> Any further stories re Itsme Jan?


I've tried to find the thread Drew to tell you she had 5 kittens 4 days ago, the owner has allowed her to keep 2, (don't ask, they're a hard bunch around here). 
One is an unusual grey colour the other tricoloured, brown black and white. She is in a stall in deep straw with them, I saw them on Friday, she recognised me, allowed me to pick them up from under her belly to show Motley.
Yesterday I spotted her on a grass bank near her home, she had her back to me and I just said "Itsme" she turned, came straight to me and curled round my legs. I gave her some food in the usual place under a tree and one of her kittens from last year, a jet black one that usually keeps out of our way, came to join in the feast and allowed me to stroke it. Itsme is still quite happy walking with Motley, but she didn't come far with us yesterday, just back to her gate and then I guess back to attend to the babies. It´s quite cold here, I wonder if she covers the babies with straw when she has to leave them.


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

Jan


Sorry to interrupt the Motley and It'sme thread but you OP was the first I knew that Hans is not at home - you did not post or I missed it.


I suppose it means you took him back to the hospital. 



I was going to ask for a medical update this morning anyway.


PM me if you do not want to clutter the thread.


Geoff


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

nicholsong said:


> Jan
> Sorry to interrupt the Motley and It'sme thread but you OP was the first I knew that Hans is not at home - you did not post or I missed it.
> I suppose it means you took him back to the hospital.
> I was going to ask for a medical update this morning anyway.
> ...


pm sent Geoff, this thread was started on the 7th April 😉 he's here now.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Hows the old man doing Gerty, still well and getting more well I hope.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

I have never had a dog with bad breath. Well, not unless they had scavenged something disgusting 

First thing I would try to find out is where the smell is coming from. Is it just the mouth or is it coming from deeper down. Obviously, if it is just the mouth then keeping that clean should solve matters. Feeding dry food that does not cling around the teeth might help? If it seems to be coming from deeper down then diet might be a factor? Kidneys? All sorts of things really.

I must admit that most of the smelly dogs I have met are a bit overweight, as most dogs these days seem to be, and under exercised for their breed. If I had a penny for all the people who have told me that their dog gets loads of exercise only to find out that they stroll to the nearest toileting place and stroll back again. At most they throw a ball in the garden. There are some dogs in this village that never go out! My sister-in-lay just hits a ball with a tennis racket up and down her large garden. Her dog now has severe joint problems as it has never warmed its joints up  Going out for a walk is so much more than just exercise. It warms the joints and allows sniffing which is so beneficial for dogs to engage in for their mental health.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> I have never had a dog with bad breath.


You have obviously never had a Sheltie Pat, they apparently are renowned for bad breath, we've had 4, all 4 had smelly breath, 5 German Shepherds all had sweet breath. 
In the past year we've seen 3 vets, non of them had a remedy until I asked the last one about Flagyl which our Brandy numbest two had for gum disease. None of the Shelties were overweight (over furred maybe :grin2 Motley weighs the same now as he did at a year old 10.5 kg. he has plenty of exercise and plenty of sniffing as he is rarely on the lead. You also know I clean his teeth daily.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

If they have gum disease then, of course, that will cause it. Are Shelties prone to gum disease? I know Poodles used to be but I think it has been less common lately. Mind you dogs' diets have improved enormously since God was a boy. The era I am talking about is when all dogs were fed tinned dog food which, of course, would stick around their teeth unless cleaned off in some way. Dentals on Poodles were almost a daily occurrence when I was nursing. Now that dried food is used more than tinned things have improved on that front.
The vet nurses I worked with recently all recommended brushing as the preferred method of cleaning but realised that many people just would not persevere with it. You deserve a Gold Star.
There is a toothpaste that the dog can just be fed. It is supposed to dissolve plaque and freshen breath.
I think you will find that Flagyl is an antibiotic. It will only be prescribed for gum disease and not for preventative purposes.


----------



## JanHank (Mar 29, 2015)

patp said:


> If they have gum disease then, of course, that will cause it. Are Shelties prone to gum disease? I know Poodles used to be but I think it has been less common lately. Mind you dogs' diets have improved enormously since God was a boy. The era I am talking about is when all dogs were fed tinned dog food which, of course, would stick around their teeth unless cleaned off in some way. Dentals on Poodles were almost a daily occurrence when I was nursing. Now that dried food is used more than tinned things have improved on that front.
> The vet nurses I worked with recently all recommended brushing as the preferred method of cleaning but realised that many people just would not persevere with it. You deserve a Gold Star.
> There is a toothpaste that the dog can just be fed. It is supposed to dissolve plaque and freshen breath.
> I think you will find that Flagyl is an antibiotic. It will only be prescribed for gum disease and not for preventative purposes.


We took Motley because his gums for 2 front teeth are sore, he doesn't like me brushing them so I have used dentisept for years. New vet so asked again and mentioned the bad breath. The 10 tablets are for his breath and still working so far :laugh:


----------

